# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Ինչպե՞ս ենք դիտում ֆիլմերը/մուլտֆիլմերը

## Smokie

_Շատ հնարավոր է, որ ակումբում մենակ ես եմ, որ էս թեման չի համարի տարօրինակ:
_
_Ակումբում ո՞վ ինչպե՞ս է սիրում ֆիլմեր դիտել: Ենթադրում եմ, որ այս հարցն էլ է տարօրինակ շատերի համար: Պարզաբանելու համար բերեմ իմ օրինակը/ները
_
Ես երբեմն բռնում ու արդեն դիտված ֆիլմից մի հատված եմ նայում, եթե դրա կարիքը զգում եմ/ցանկությունն ունենում եմ: Կամ ծանոթ ֆիլմը նայում եմ տարբեր հատվածներով: Հազվադեպ կարող ա էնպես լինի, որ գայթակղի ամբողջությամբ նայել, բայց նաև հատվածներով վերանայումս քիչ ժամանակ չի տանում, հատկապես երբ սերիալներում եմ որևէ հատված/սերիա փնտրում: Երբեմն կարող ա որոնումներս տանեն դեպի այլ հետաքրքիր հատված ու էդպես կուտակվեն: :Jpit:  Երբեմն էլ կարող ա կանգնեցնեմ տեսանյութը, ուրիշ գործի անցնեմ հանգամանքների բերումով ու հետո մոռանամ:

Քիչ չի լինում, որ չհասկացված հատվածը, կամ խոսքերը կրկնում եմ, վերադարձնում եմ մի քանի վայրկյան առաջվա վրա: Ու չնայած դրան, երբեմն որոշ բաներ բաց եմ թողնում ֆիլմում: Սիրում եմ կրկնել նաև հավանածս, կամ տպավորված հատվածները: 
Երբեմն դիտում եմ անգլերեն լեզվով, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ աշխատում եմ ունենալ նաև ռուսերեն տարբերակը, կամ subtitle-ներով նայել: Սա էլ է հիմնականում վերաբերվում սերիալներին: Երբեմն կարող է անգլերենից հետո մի հատ է՛լ ռուսերեն դիտեմ, որ ավելի պարզ հասկանամ, կամ ստուգեմ հմտություններս անգլերենի մեջ:

Հիմնականում ֆիլմերը դիտում եմ մենակ: Մարդ կարող ա գժվի իմ նման դիտողի կողքին, եթե դիտենք իմ պես: :Lol2:  Իսկ եթե սովորական՝ առանց կանգնեցնելու ու մի քիչ հետոյին թողնելու, մեկ էլ տեսար սկսեմ հարցեր տալ, կամ խոսել: :Blush:  Չնայած էս վերջինը թերությունս հիմնականում առա՛ջ էր գերակշռում, հիմա որոշակի նվազել ա... հուսով եմ: :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (20.05.2020)

----------


## Smokie

Բայց եթե ավելի անկեղծ, երբեմն կարող ա պատահի, որ ամբողջությամբ նայեմ ֆիլմն առանց կանգնելու ու շարունակությունը հտոյին թողնելու: Մանավանդ, երբ առաջին անգամ եմ նայում:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (20.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

*Smokie*, շատ շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի համար։

Շատերին էս հարցը կարող է անիմաստ և պրիմիտիվ թվալ, բայց իմ կարծիքով շատ խորը հարց է բարձրացրել Սմոքին։ Կինեմատոգրաֆը արվեստի շատ լուրջ ու նուրբ ճյուղերից մեկն է, որը հասկանալու ու գնահատելու համար անգամ ամբողջ կյանքը չի հերիքի, որովհետև օրեկան էնքան նոր ֆիլմեր են նկարահանվում, այնքան հետաքրքիր նորամուծություններ են մտցվում, որոնք փոխում են կինեմատոգրաճը, կամ ստեղծում են նոր ժանրեր, նոր մոտեցումներ, նոր կինոլեզու, որ մեկ հոգին, այսինքն դու և ես՝ մենք, ֆիզիկապես չենք կարող հասցնել հետևել էդ փոփոխություններին։ 

Հարցը ահագին լուրջ թեմաներ է առաջ բերում։ Համեմնայն դեպս իմ համար։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ մարդկանց մեծ մասը չգիտի ինչպես ֆիլմ նայել։

Էս թեմայի մասին կարող եմ ժամերով խոսել, բայց փորձեմ կարճ ձևակերպել ասածս։ Հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել ուրիշների կարծիքներն էլ։

Օրինակ ինչպես նայել Տարկովսկու ֆիլմերը, որոնցից շատերում կադրերը շատ երկար են տևում։ 
Ինպես նայել Բելա Տարի ֆիլմերը, որը նայելուց շատերը կաթված են ստանում, որ իմաստ չկար ֆիլմի մեջ։
Ինչպես նայել Բերգմանին, Լինչին, Պազոլիին, Փարաջանովին, Բունյուելին և այլն։ Ես իրանց մի շարքի չեմ դասում։ Սրանք լրիվ տարբեր աշխարհներ են։ 
Ինչպես նայել այն ռեժիսորներին աշխատանքները, որոնք իրականում ներկայացնում են կինոԱՐՎԵՍՏ, բայց որոնց մենք մեղմ ասած չենք սիրում, չենք հասկանում.....

Ահա ֆիլմեր նայելու իմ անձնական կանոնները.

*1) ՆԱՅԵԼ ԲՆԱԳԻՐ ԼԵԶՎՈՎ*
Սկսած մոտ 2013 թվականից, երբ ծանոթացա *The Criterion Collection*-ի հետ ֆիլմերը սկսեցի նայել բնագիր լեզուներով ու հասկացա թե մինչ այդ ինչքան բան եմ կորցրել։ Լուրջ ռեժիսորները ահավոր մեծ ուշադրություն են դարձնում ձայներին, լեզվին, ինտոնացիային, ակցենտին, ձայնի բարձրությանը, տեմբրին և այլն։ Ու իմ համար անձամբ բարբարսություն ա դուբլաժով նայելը։ Նայում եմ սուբտիտրերով։ Սկզբից դիսկոմֆորտ էր, բայց ընդամենը մի շաբաթից սովորեցի։

*2) ՆԱՅԵԼ ԱՌԱՆՑ ԸՆԴՀԱՏԵԼՈՒ*
Տանը կամ կինոթատրոնում ֆիլմ նայելուց առաջ նախապատրաստվում եմ, որ երկու ժամ չպիտի տեղիցս շարժվեմ։ Ջուր խմել ա, զուգարան գնալ և այլն )))) Հեռախոսս էլ անջատում եմ, անգամ տանը նայելուց։

*3) ՆԱՅԵԼ ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐԻ ԲՈԼՈՐ ՖԻԼՄԵՐԸ ԽՐՈՆՈԼՈԳԻԱԿԱՆ ՀԵՐԹԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ*
Իմ վրա մի այլ կարգի տպավորություն է ստեղծում երբ այսպես եմ նայում ֆիլմերը։ Նախ տեսնում ես թե ռեժիսորը ոնց ա ֆիլմից ֆիլմ փոխվում, տեսնում ես թե ինչպես է մի ֆիլմը բարձրացնում մյուսում սկսված հարցը ու հանում քննարկման այլ մակարդակ, լրիվ այլ կերպ ես հասկանում իրանց գլուխգործոց ֆիլմերը, որոնք եթե առանձին նայես շատ քիչ բան կհասկանաս։ Օրինակ Բերգմանի Պերսոնան։ Ես սկզբից այս ֆիլմն էի նայել տարիներ առաջ ու նայել էի մի քանի անգամ։ Հետո երբ ժամանակագրական հերթականությամբ դիտեցի բոլոր ֆիլմերը լրիվ այլ կերպ ընկալեցի Պերսոնան։ Նույնը օրինակ Գասպար Նոէի Irreversible-ը, որը իրա լիամետրաժ երկրորդ ֆիլմն է։ Բայց երբ նայում ես առաջին ֆիլմը հետո սա լրիվ այլ կերպ ես ընկալում։ Իսկ երբ նայում ես հաջորդ ֆիլմերը ավելի շատ բան ես տեսնում։ Սա իհարկե շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, բայց գրում եմ այն ինչ կա։

*4) ՀԱՇՎԻ ԱՌՆԵԼ ԷՊՈԽԱՆ ԵՐԲ ՆԿԱՐԱՀԱՆՎԵԼ Է ՖԻԼՄԸ*
Կան կինեմատոգրաֆի շեդեվրներ, որոնք էսօր նայելով ոչ մի արտառոց բան չենք նկատի։ Բայց հենց հաշվի առնենք էպոխան, թե երբ է նկարահանվել, ինչով է դա եղել նորամուծություն այն ժամանակ, ինչ նոր տեխնիկական հնարքներ են գործածվել, որոնք այն ժամանակ ուղղակի գոյություն չի ունեցել և այլն։ Օրինակ, եթե վերցնենք Le Voyage dans la Lune-ը (Ճանապարհորդություն դեպի լուսին), որը նկարահանել է Ջորջ Մելյեն 1902 թվականին, ապա ժամանակակից կինեմատոգրաֆի տեսանկյունից նայելով կարելի է մի լավ ծիծաղել ֆիլմի վրա։ Բայց այն ժամանակվա համար դա ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկայի վերջն էր։ Դա իրական հեղափոխություն էր։ Կամ օրինակ Լումիեր եղբայրների L'arrivée d'un train en gare de La Ciotat, որը անգլերեն, ռուսերեն թարգմանվել է կարճ, մոտավորապես՝ «Գնացքի ժամանումը»։ Դա հիմիմկվա տեսանկյունից նայելով ոչինչ է, ծիծաղելի է։ Բայց դա հենց էն 50 վայրկյանանոց ֆիլմն է, որը հանդիսատեսը տեսնելիս, ըստ լեգենդի, ըստ պատմության, խուճապահար, պանիկայի մեջ ընկելով փախել են ցուցադրման վայրից։ Իհարկե էս բերածս օրինակները կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծայրահեղություններ, բայց հատուկ եմ տենց արել, որ հասկանալի լինի ասածիս իմաստը։ Կարելի է շատ օրինակներ բերել։

*5) ՆԱՅԵԼ ԱՆԽՏԻՐ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ՖԻԼՄԸ՝ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՄԵԶ ՀԱՄԱՐ ԶԶՎԵԼԻ ԵՎ ԴԱԺԱՆ ՀԱՏՎԱԾՆԵՐԸ*
Ինչպես ասում է Լարս ֆոն Տրիերը՝ «կինոն դա դիկտատուրայի դրսևորումներից մեկն է»։ Ասածս մի քիչ կոպիտ կարա հնչի, բայց էն անեկտդոտի պես «երբ բռնաբարում են պետք է թուլանալ և հաճույք ստանալ»։ Նույնն էլ ֆիլմերի պարագայում։ Քանի որ որոշել ենք այսօր նայել այս ֆիլմը, ապա նայում ենք լրիվ՝ թույլ տալով ռեժիսորին մեր ուղեղների հետ անել այն ինչ ուզում է, ինչ ինքը նպատակադրել է անել, ինչպես ինքը նպատակադրել է ազդել։ Սա կարող է դժվար լինել, բայց շատ բան կսովորեցնի։ Ամենաքիչը կսովորեք ու հաստատ կիմանաք էդ ռեժիսորը ձերն ա, թե ոչ։ Օրինակ կան ռեժիսորներ, որոնց ես համարում եմ լեգենդներ, բայց իրենք իմը չեն։ 

*6) ՆԱՅԵԼ ՖԻԼՄԸ ՌԵԺԻՍՈՐԻ ԱՉՔԵՐՈՎ*
Ֆիլմի ամեն մի վայրկյանը, ամեն մի շարժումը, ամեն մի ձայնը շատ լավ մտածված են «ճիշտ» կինոներում, և ոչ միայն այնտեղ։ Անգամ ամենաէժանագին, պարզ, պրիմիտիվ ֆիլմում դրանք հաշվի են առնվում, քանի որ ամեն մի վայրկյանը դա աշխատանք և փող է։ Այնպես որ ֆիլմում երբեք չկա կադր, էպիզոդ որ ուղղակի պիտի լինի։ Ամեն ինչ ունի իմաստ։ Շատ հետաքրքիր է փորձել նայել ռեժիսորի աչքերով և մտածել ինչո՞ւ.....

*7) ԽԵԼԱԳԱՐԻ ՊԵՍ ՉՓՆՏՐԵԼ ԻՄԱՍՏԸ*
Սովորաբար շեդեվր կինոներում անհնար է գտնել մեկ, «միակ ճշմարիտ» սկզբունքով ֆիլմեր։ Լինչը, Բերգմանը, Բունյուելը, Գոդարը, իսկ ժամանակակիցներից՝ Արի Աստերը, Ռոբերտ Էգգերսը, Լարս Տրիերը և այլոք, իրենց ինտերվյուներում հաճախ են նշում, որ իրենց ֆիլմերից ոմանք յուրաքանչյուրը պետք է ընկալի անձնապես։ Անգամ դերասանները չեն հասկանում իրենց որոշ էպիզոդների իմաստները։ Դա ամենևին չի նշանակում թե ռեժիսորը անկապ նկարել է։ Սովորաբար իրենք հստակ իրենց ուղեղում ունեն պատկեր ու իմաստ։ Բայց դա դիտմամբ չեն բարձաձայնում, քանի որ համարում են, որ կինոն դա մեդիում է, որը մեզ կարող է տանել մինչ այդ մեր կողմից «չտեսնված» աշխարհներ..... Օրինակ Լինչը հաճախ է բերում դասական երաժշտության կամ գրականության օրինակը, երբ մենք լսում ենք դասական երաժշտություն, վայելում ենք բազմաթիվ բաներ առանց հարցնելու երաժշտության իմաստը, կամ ինչն է մղել կոմպոզիտորեն ստեղծագործել այդ երաժշտությունը։ Նույնը գրականության մասին։ Մահացած դասականների գրքերից շատերը յուրաքանչյուրիս մեջ առաջացնում են միայն մեզ հատուկ մեր մտքերը, զբացմունքները և այլն։ Գրողից երբեք չենք կարող հարցնել իմաստը և հաճախ այդ իմաստը հասկանալի չէ։ Նույնն էլ ֆիլմերի պարագայում։ Որոշ դեպքերում կարևորը պրոցեսն է, ոչ թե վերջը։ Օրինակ փորձեք բացատրել Twin Peaks-ի գլխավոր իմաստը )))) 

*8) ԽԵԼԱԳԱՐԻ ՊԵՍ ՉՓՆՏՐԵԼ ԼԱՎ-ԻՆ ՈՒ ՎԱՏ-ԻՆ*
Ճաշակով ռեժիսորները ԵՐԲԵՔ իրենց ֆիլմերում չեն ներկայացնում մարդկանց լավ կամ վատ։ Սովորաբար նրանց բոլոր հերոսները ունեն լիքը վատ ու դրական հատկություններ։ Ինչպես դա կմեկնաբանենք, դա արդեն յուրաքանչյուրիս գործն է։ Այնպես որ անպայման չէ, որ ֆիլմում լինի լավ տղա ու վատը, որին պետք է ոչնչացնել։ Ու նաև չարը չի հաղթում բարուն։ Ռեժիսորներից ոմանք չարն ու բարին ներկայացնում են որպես մեկ երևույթի կարևոր մասեր և ոչ թե առանձին մասեր։

*9) ՎՍՏԱՀԵԼ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԻՆՏՈՒՑԻԱՅԻՆ ԵՎ ԲԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ*
Եթե ֆիլմի ընթացքում ձեր հետ տեղի է ունենում կատարսիս, ապա մի ստիպեք ձեզ վերադառնալ ֆիլմին։ Կատարսիսի թեման կարող է ընդհանրապես կապ չունենալ ֆիլմի հետ։ Բայց կարևորը այն է, որ ֆիլմը տվեց ձեզ այդ հնարավորությունը։ Հանգիստ թողեք ենթագիտակցությանը։ Թող սավառնեն մտքերը։ Էդ կայիֆը հազարից մեկ է լինում։ 

*10) ՓՈՐՁԵԼ ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼ. ՍՑԵՆԱՐԻՍՏԻ, ՕՊԵՐԱՏՈՐԻ, ԿՈՄՊՈԶԻՏՈՐԻ, ՄՈՆՏԱԺՈՌԻ ԵՎ ԱՅԼ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ*
Սա սկզբում պետք է մարզել ուղեղը, հետո արդեն ինտուիտիվ եք սկսում էդ ամեն ինչը նկատել։ Լիքը տարբերակներ կան տեսնելու, բացահայտելու և հասկանալու ֆիլմում ներգրավված տարբեր արվեստագետների աշխատանքները բացահայտելու, ոչ միայն ռեժիսորինը։

*11) ՀԱՍԿԱՑԻ՛Ր ԿԻՆԵՄԱՏՈԳՐԱՖԻ ԱՐԺԵՔԸ*
Կոնկրետ ինձ համար գիտությունը, կինոն, գրականությունը, նկարչությունը, երաժշտությունը, կրոնը, փիլիսոփայությունը, մեր զգացական աշխարհը, բնությունը, մարդը, ֆիզիոլոգիան, հոգեկանը՝ դրանք իրարից անբաժան, իրարից կախված, իրար լրացնող մասնիկներ են։ Գիտեմ, որ սա շատ վիճելի է, բայց դա իմ տեսակետն է։ Բայց եթե փորձենք էլեմենտարիզմի սկզբունքով վերլուծենք հարցը, ապա կարելի է դրսևորել դոգմատիզմ.
ուզում ես պատմություն՝ կարդա գիրք։ Կինոյի իմաստը պատմությունը չէ։ Կինոյի իմաստը պատկերներն են, շարժումները, ձայները.... Ու իրանք կարող են ընդհանրապես իմաստ չունենալ։ Այսօր որոշ կինոքննադատներ ցույց են տալիս, որ նկատելի էի սյուժեից հրաժարվելու տենդենցիա։ Օրինակ նույն Բելա Տարը, Աբաս Կառոստամին և այլոք։ Նայում նայում ես ու վերջ։ Ֆիլմը պրծավ։ Ոչ մի իմաստ։ Ոչ մի կուլմինացիա։ Ե՞վ։ Եվ էդքանը։ Կարևորը պրոցեսն է։ 

Այստեղ ներկայցրած կետերից ոչ մեկը պնդում չէ։ Խոստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է։ Ու կարծիք, որը կա տվյալ պահին։ Առաջ սենց չեմ մտածել ու հնարավոր է որ ապագայում էլ այսպես չմտածեմ։ Հիմա ունեմ այսպիսի կարծիք։

Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի լսել մյուսների մտքերը էս հարցերի մասին։

Հա, ու մոռացա ասել, որ կան մի քանի այլ կարևոր կետեր էլ որ հիմա չեմ հիշում։ Ընթացքում որ հիշեմ կգրեմ։ Անգամ եթե ոչ մեկին դա հետաքրքիր չի  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (12.06.2020), Tiger29 (20.05.2020), Աթեիստ (20.05.2020), Արշակ (21.05.2020), Ներսես_AM (22.05.2020), Ուլուանա (20.05.2020)

----------


## Jarre

> *4) ՀԱՇՎԻ ԱՌՆԵԼ ԷՊՈԽԱՆ ԵՐԲ ՆԿԱՐԱՀԱՆՎԵԼ Է ՖԻԼՄԸ*
> Կան կինեմատոգրաֆի շեդեվրներ, որոնք էսօր նայելով ոչ մի արտառոց բան չենք նկատի։ Բայց հենց հաշվի առնենք էպոխան, թե երբ է նկարահանվել, ինչով է դա եղել նորամուծություն այն ժամանակ, ինչ նոր տեխնիկական հնարքներ են գործածվել, որոնք այն ժամանակ ուղղակի գոյություն չի ունեցել և այլն։ Օրինակ, եթե վերցնենք Le Voyage dans la Lune-ը (Ճանապարհորդություն դեպի լուսին), որը նկարահանել է Ջորջ Մելյեն 1902 թվականին, ապա ժամանակակից կինեմատոգրաֆի տեսանկյունից նայելով կարելի է մի լավ ծիծաղել ֆիլմի վրա։ Բայց այն ժամանակվա համար դա ուղղակի ֆանտաստիկայի վերջն էր։ Դա իրական հեղափոխություն էր։ Կամ օրինակ Լումիեր եղբայրների L'arrivée d'un train en gare de La Ciotat, որը անգլերեն, ռուսերեն թարգմանվել է կարճ, մոտավորապես՝ «Գնացքի ժամանումը»։ Դա հիմիմկվա տեսանկյունից նայելով ոչինչ է, ծիծաղելի է։ Բայց դա հենց էն 50 վայրկյանանոց ֆիլմն է, որը հանդիսատեսը տեսնելիս, ըստ լեգենդի, ըստ պատմության, խուճապահար, պանիկայի մեջ ընկելով փախել են ցուցադրման վայրից։ Իհարկե էս բերածս օրինակները կարելի է դիտարկել որպես ծայրահեղություններ, բայց հատուկ եմ տենց արել, որ հասկանալի լինի ասածիս իմաստը։ Կարելի է շատ օրինակներ բերել։


Այ օրինակ նայեք էս վիդեոն, եթե ժամանակ ու ցանկություն լինի։ Ընդամենը տասը րոպեյում բացատրում է էս նշած կետը։ Որ առանց հաշվի առնելու էպոխան նայես ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան չես գտնի, բայց հերիք է մի փոքր մտածել ու հասկանում ես որ քո առաջ գլուխգործոց է։ Վիդեոն շատ պարզ լեզվով է։ Առանց ավելորդ մասնագիտական բառապաշարի։

----------

Աթեիստ (22.05.2020)

----------


## Smokie

Ժառ ջան էս ոոոնց ես դու ֆիլմերը նայում: Մինչև ուղնուծուծը: :Clapping:  Ինձ համար էդպիսի դիտումն ու ուսումնասիրությունը անասելի բարդ կլինի: Պրոֆեսիոնալի մակարդակից ոչ ցածր մեկնաբանություն ու դիտակետ էր: :Good: 

Ու գիտե՞ս, ես հիշեցի քո մի հիիին օրագրային գրառումներից: Չեմ հիշում Անկապ օրագրում է՞ր, թե՞ քո անձնականում: Ասում էիր "էն ժամանակներում, երբ հնարավորություն չկար ֆիլմերը առաջ ու հետ տալու, երբ անհամբեր սպասում էիր, թե երբ ես հեռուստացույցով տեսնելու, շատ ավելի լավ էր": Հիշում եմ, որ նշածդ կրկնվող` նորից ու նորից դիտվող կադրերից մեկը Նիկոլ Քիդմանի փախուստն էր բանտից:

Նույնն էլ երևի կյանքում ա, ցանկացած գործողության հարցում միշտ պիտի կարողանաս առաջ գնալ, զարգանալ ու նորություն մտցնել: Աճել: :Hands Up:

----------

